# Possible injured pigeon can't move legs



## WilmZie (Sep 30, 2014)

3 days ago a pigeon flew into my roof. After getting it down we found that it can't move its legs at all. It does drink water but refuses to eat. After some research it showed that it was possibly concussed however has shown no signs of recovery. It moves around by using its wings to pull it around but that's it.. please help.. we have no idea what to do anymore.
I'm from South Africa.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for helping this needy bird.

Please keep bird contained. You need to hand feed the bird for now, or it will die of starvation. Here is a link on "how to" hand/force feeding peas:

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/peasandcorn.htm

Can you add a calcium/D3 supplement to the birds diet?

Here is a link on treating concussions: http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/concussion.htm*


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

Do the legs respond to touch....do the toes curl around your finger when you touch..

Egg laying can cause paralysis...which is why calcium supplementation was recommended. http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/eggrelatedproblems.htm

Examine his legs thoroughly for any swelling/injuries. Is he alert, or sitting dull and fluffed up?


----------



## WilmZie (Sep 30, 2014)

Thank you for your replay on how to help.. the bird has sadly passed away ... in respond to the question the legs did not respond at all. They basically just hung when we picked it up.. and when we touched its legs it didn't curl up either.. he was very alert and kept trying to pull itself around with its wings it also kept pushing its neck down to the ground..


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

So sorry to hear that. I think the bird was perhaps too weak to be able to stand...thanks for giving him a safe and caring place in his end moments.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*I'm so sorry to hear that, thank you for trying to help.*


----------

